# skype login - and what else happens



## fixidixi (Sep 3, 2014)

Hy,

Here is a short list what happens when u log in to to skype. Well.. all kinds of shit that i pretty much dont need. im going to experiment with placing multiple firewall rules to deny traffic to those domains..

what do you think about apps like this?


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy chatterbug software.  No wonder why logins and other functions in Skype can be so slaggy.

I think any in line firewall that would proactively deny everything and require one off approvals would be a good start.

Suprised a lot of us still even use Skype.  It's really garbage software.   I keep Skype just because a lot of folks in this industry are on there.  Hopefully a mass migration happens soon so I can can the last piece of Microsoft out of my life.

I was looking at traffic yesterday live time while watching a Flash based video.  So much chatter and random metrics shooting off all over the damn place to unrelated front side sites. 

I am heading back to blocking Flash and Javascript entirely.  Too much funny business with both.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 3, 2014)

I honestly suggest mumble as an alternative, if you want / need to chat with someone securely without all the stuffs, PM me and I'll give you an address to use.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 3, 2014)

Haha

*conspiracy cap on*

It's a direct line to teh NSA!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 4, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha
> 
> *conspiracy cap on*
> 
> It's a direct line to teh NSA!


Wat if te lominaty is behind microsoft, google and NSA???????


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 4, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Wat if te lominaty is behind microsoft, google and NSA???????


We're totally screwed


----------



## fixidixi (Sep 4, 2014)

@HalfEatenPie

my problem is that this crap wants to connect to bing,facebook,hotmail, adserver whatever while i only want to send damn messages. i dont really mind who the hell those messages get out to, if i want to talk to someone about stuff i really wouldnt like to see on the internet publicly i'll meet with him/her personally .
My problem is that my internet connection isnt that fast and while im streaming a movie, logged in to multiple machines via ssh, vmware horizon, rdp sessions etc i dont like loading stuff that i dont need


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate voluntarily feeding trolls, period.  The NSA, DARPA, etc. who funded much of the computing revolution are the hand behind the monitoring and tracking layer.   Let them work for my data I say.  Lazy f**ks.

Subrosa.io looks like an interesting, light, in browser and private-emphasis replacement for Skype.  Anyone given this project a try?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this traffic logged from the moment you open Skype or from the moment you click log in?

I don't trust Skype either but it seems most if not all of these connections are Microsoft products or some sort of third party integration (log in via Facebook etc)?

I would be more concerned with what happens _after_ the data leaves your network.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 7, 2014)

[necroing]

so its from logging in. i havent associated any social profiles with eachother.. so no reason to go there..


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 8, 2014)

Skype's fairly fast, actually.

You guys should try Steam, pile of poo.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 8, 2014)

you mean steampowered.com ? thats not voip sw..


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 8, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> you mean steampowered.com ? thats not voip sw..


It's not, just a general example of an app that's even slower than Skype to initialize / startup while seemingly doing nothing.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 8, 2014)

thats different: that app loads a shitload of information, preloads images and videos, a lilbit much more mature auth needs to be considered as you can buy stuff with the client (i think, but not sure), and well with skype u handle text msgses and audio/video stream. with steam you handle file up-downloads of a bit bigger volume


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 8, 2014)

I have but only after you mentioned it. Now I just need a few good guys to test it with:

https://schat.knsl.org/

You can add me by searching for "k0nsl"  

Thanks for the heads up on that highly interesting project @drmike !



drmike said:


> Subrosa.io looks like an interesting, light, in browser and private-emphasis replacement for Skype.  Anyone given this project a try?


----------

